# Second Project is Home!



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I got the second Scout home last night. This one is a '69 800A. And the vin works on the decoder 

I'll get pictures tonight after work.


VIN Format: 1966-1971 International Light Truck

Decoding: 782827G373820

Digit	Usage	VIN	Decoded
-	Mfg Year/Month	-	1969 (Sep)
1-4	Model	7828	Scout
2	Drive	8	4WD
4	Size	8	Scout
5	Engine	2	gas
6	Body	7	Wagon (Scout or Travelall)
7	Plant	G	Fort Wayne, Indiana
8-13	Sequential Serial #	373820	373820


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's the link to the 69 Scout 800A I just got..


IMG_1891a by stimmie_78, on Flickr

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjznwWKF


----------

